# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  كيف الخلاص من جار السوء اريد حلا

## رشيد الكيلاني

منذ سنين تقارب العشر ابتليت بجار مسلم لايمر يوم الا ويؤذيني بلسانه او بيده فتاتي زوجته وتطرق الباب بشدة فيخرج من لسانها على اهلي وعيالي ما لايحب احد سماعه ثم ياتي هو بعدها بساعة فيسب ويشتم وبعد مدة اعرف ان السبب تافه جدا وان هذه هو طبعه وخلقه وانا ابحث عن مكان مناسب للخلاص فلا اجد وقد نغص علي معيشتي واشغلني جدا حاولت ان اقابله بالاحسان وبذل الندى واعانته في السراء والضراء فلم يزده الا شرا ونكرانا وان قابلته بمثله اضعت ديني وخلقي رجاء اشيروا على بامر يسليني ويذكرني بماضي السلف رحمهم الله وصبرهم .

----------


## عودة الفرسان

مثل تلك الاشكال لا حيلة معها إلا الإعراض التام  وأن تسأل الله أن يصرفه عنك 

أو أن ترتحل عن جواره

قد يصبر المؤمن عن أذى جار السوء ويحتسب الأجر عند الله.. لكن أن يمتد الأذى إلى الزوج والذرية فهذا ما لا يحتمل.. و لا يمكن السكوت عنه أيضا

----------


## اليربوتي

السلام عليكم
الصبر يا أخي الصبر.
جاري يؤذيني منذ الآن 15 سنة ولا أستطيع أن أرحل. يسمع الأغاني بصوت علي جداً في النهار. وله أخوه يشغل التلفاز في الليل. والبنات مثل الذكور في العدوان. لا احترام لاحد.
ليس لهم أزواج وهم في الأربعين. ولا يرغبون في الزواج. عائلة بلا راعي. 
ما تسمع عندهم قرآن. 
لا يفيد مع مثلهم كلام.
...
الله المستعان.
الله يرزقنا الصبر.
نطلب الدعاء من الإخوة والأخوات المخلصين.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

لو وجدت مكانا لما بقيت لحظة واحدة هو جار القاسم بيننا الحائط فقط لايعرف الود ولايجد الخلق في قاموسه يكره من يفوقه علما او مالا وان سمع من يزيده في المال سعى في ايذائه يعشق المشاكل الخلاصة ان لم يؤذي بيده ولسانه كانت عينه بالمرصاد تاتي علي ايام لا اذوق فيها طعم النوم وهو مرتاح على سريره الامر عنده سيان والله المستعان ..
الاخ اليربوتي يبدوا اني وجت من يسليني اعانك الله على جارك وصبرك عليهم وهداهم الله للاسلام ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله ..........

----------


## اليربوتي

نجاك الله من هذا الجار.
أحتسب واستعين بالله ولا تنسى أن الدنيا دوائر. وسيأتي يومه.
الصبر والإحتساب والدعاء.
سأدعو لك كل يوم من هذا اليوم أخي رشيد. لعل الله يستجيب.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

لا أملك إلا أن أقول :  جعل الله لك مخرجا عاجلا غير آجل .

----------


## اليربوتي

آمين

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

الله اكبر افرحتني بكلامك جمعني الله واياك في الفردوس الاعلى يارب يامعين يامجيب ياملك الملك ياسمع الصوت استجب رجائي وحقق املي ونفس كربي وكرب كل مهموم اللهم فرج عن اخواننا في كل مكان من ارضك اللهم اشرح صدورهم وانزل السكينة عليهم اللهم فرج كربنا ويسر امرنا ونفس عن همومنا يارب ضاقت علينا الدنيا بما رحبت اللهم سائت بنا الضنون واجتمعت علينا الهموم فاجعل لنا من بينها مخرجا اللهم اياك نعبد واياك نستعين ادعوك بما دعاك به ابراهيم ومحمد لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين فرج عن اخي اليربوتي وابدله جار خير من جاره وبيتا خيرا من مجاوره اللهم وسع له في بيته وبارك الله في رزقه يالله يالله يالله .

----------


## اليربوتي

آمين يا الله.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لي جارٌ كذالك ... هداه الله ... أو ارحله من منطقتنا 

أتذكر نصيحة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  لذلك الصحابي أن ..... يخرج متاعه للطريق

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

اعانك الله وفرج همك اخي رضا ووفقك لمراضيه امين .

----------


## اليربوتي

ها صرنا جماعة يدعي بعضنا لبعض غيبياً لا لوجه ولا لطمع. دعاء خالص.
فتح الله عليك أخي رضا.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين يا الله.
فتح الله عليكما وحفظكما ورعاكما وأحسن إليكما وفرج همومكما 
يا رشيد ويا يربوتي

----------


## ابو خالد المصرى

والله ما حالى منكم ببعيد 
ولو قصصت عليكم ما يدور معى لم تصدقونى مما يحدث معنا من العجب
هل تصدقوا ان جارنا الذى يسكن امامنا يسيطر على الشارع ويقوم بايذاءانا لا شئ الا لمجرد اننا قمنا باشراء المنزل امامه وهو كان يريده 
يقوم باشياء غريبة غير معهودة وهناك ما هو افظع واريد ان اتكلم ولكن .
اريد ان اقول صدق القائل اذا لم تستح فافعل ما شئت

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

اعانك الله اخي المصري يبدو انك مصاب بمصابنا فرج الله همك وابدلك الله خرا من جارك او هداه الى التقوى امين اللهم ...

----------


## القارئ المليجي

لقد عرف العربي القديم بطبعه أنَّ الأذى كُلَّما كان صادرًا من القَريب كان أشدَّ وقعًا.
نسأل الله أن يَحفظَكم جميعًا ويُعافيَكم.

وظُلمُ ذَوِي القربَى أشدُّ مضاضةً  * * *  على المرْء من وقْع الحُسامِ المُهنَّدِ

أمَّا جيراني، فإنِّي أحْمَدُ جِوارَهم ولله الحمد.

----------


## عودة الفرسان

أحب أن أنبّه إلى مسألة
وهي أن كثيرا  من الأخوة يبالغون في التواضع وخفض الجناح  لدرجة تصل إلى الدروشة والمسكنة
وهو ما يغري السفهاء بالتطاول عليهم بكل جرأة
فالانسان ينبغي ان يكون وسطا
والأخلاق المحمودة لا تكون محمودة مع الأصناف التي تأبى إلا أن تكون إلا في مصاف الحيوانات
ثمّة أشكال من البشر دنيئة الطبع.. لا تسلم من شرّها إلا إن علمت أنك تملك  أنيابا ومخالب

وكما يقال :  
الإفراط في التواضع يجلب المذلّة

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> أحب أن أنبّه إلى مسألة
> وهي أن كثيرا  من الأخوة يبالغون في التواضع وخفض الجناح  لدرجة تصل إلى الدروشة والمسكنة
> وهو ما يغري السفهاء بالتطاول عليهم بكل جرأة
> فالانسان ينبغي ان يكون وسطا
> والأخلاق المحمودة لا تكون محمودة مع الأصناف التي تأبى إلا أن تكون إلا في مصاف الحيوانات
> ثمّة أشكال من البشر دنيئة الطبع.. لا تسلم من شرّها إلا إن علمت أنك تملك  أنيابا ومخالب
> 
> وكما يقال :  
> الإفراط في التواضع يجلب المذلّة


صحيح والتربية الاسرية له الدور البالغ على اخلاقيات افرادها فينشئ الفرد على حسب ما يملي عليه والداه ومن الممكن تقويم تلك الاخلاق وتطويرها حتى تكون قريبة من الوسط المحمود وهي عملية - التقويم - لايمكن لاي احد ان يقوم بها هي بالغة الصعوبة مران وتربية على معاني الدين ومقاومة للسئ من الاخلاق ....الخ .
والعجيب اخي عودة اني جربت اسلوبه- الرد بالمثل - في التعامل مرة واحدة فبداء يحترمني ويجلني فقلت في نفسي ليس هذا من خلق الاسلام فعاد من جديد الى طبعه معي ماذا تفسر ذلك ؟

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> لقد عرف العربي القديم بطبعه أنَّ الأذى كُلَّما كان صادرًا من القَريب كان أشدَّ وقعًا.
> نسأل الله أن يَحفظَكم جميعًا ويُعافيَكم.
> 
> وظُلمُ ذَوِي القربَى أشدُّ مضاضةً  * * *  على المرْء من وقْع الحُسامِ المُهنَّدِ
> 
> أمَّا جيراني، فإنِّي أحْمَدُ جِوارَهم ولله الحمد.


احسدك على جارك ثبت عتبتك بارك الله لك فيه شسخنا .

----------


## عودة الفرسان

حكى بعض إخواننا عن تجاربهم في هذا الباب
أحدهم سكن حديثا في حي جديد اجتمعت فيه كل أسباب الراحة .. لا يعيبه إلا شئ واحد
وهو شاب مدمن مخدرات سفيه جريئ
لا يستحي من توزيع العبارات الفاحشة والكلام الساقط على أسماع المارة
صادف ذلك مرة مرور أخينا مع زوجته هذا السفيه وهو يرفع عقيرته بتلك الألفاظ.. طبعا لم يستحي من أخينا الملتح مع زوجته المنقبة
أخونا هذا من النوع الحكيم.. لكن في مثل هذه المواقف تسبق يده لسانه.. لكنه ضبط نفسه إذ خطر بباله مسلك آخر مع هذا الشاب
عرّج سريعا إلى بيته.. وعاد وفي يده حذاء حسن الشكل.. أقبل على هذا الشاب.. سلم عليه مبتسما وسأله عن حاله..ثم بادره بالسؤال .. يا فلان , كم مقاس قدميك ؟ أظن هذا الحذاء  يناسبك.. جرب أن تلبسه..  آه.. ما شاء الله.. يناسبك تماما.. قم لأرى ؟  تبارك المولى.. لقد ناسبك جدا.. متناسق مع شكل ملابسك.. هو هدية لك
ثم انصرف
بعدذلك.. صار هذا الشاب يستحيي من أخينا ويحترمه..فيمسك عن الكلام الفاحش في حضرة أخينا

يعني طريقة لطيفة لا تكلف شيئا كانت سببا للتخلص من شرور هذا السفيه

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> حكى بعض إخواننا عن تجاربهم في هذا الباب
> أحدهم سكن حديثا في حي جديد اجتمعت فيه كل أسباب الراحة .. لا يعيبه إلا شئ واحد
> وهو شاب مدمن مخدرات سفيه جريئ
> لا يستحي من توزيع العبارات الفاحشة والكلام الساقط على أسماع المارة
> صادف ذلك مرة مرور أخينا مع زوجته هذا السفيه وهو يرفع عقيرته بتلك الألفاظ.. طبعا لم يستحي من أخينا الملتح مع زوجته المنقبة
> أخونا هذا من النوع الحكيم.. لكن في مثل هذه المواقف تسبق يده لسانه.. لكنه ضبط نفسه إذ خطر بباله مسلك آخر مع هذا الشاب
> عرّج سريعا إلى بيته.. وعاد وفي يده حذاء حسن الشكل.. أقبل على هذا الشاب.. سلم عليه مبتسما وسأله عن حاله..ثم بادره بالسؤال .. يا فلان , كم مقاس قدميك ؟ أظن هذا الحذاء  يناسبك.. جرب أن تلبسه..  آه.. ما شاء الله.. يناسبك تماما.. قم لأرى ؟  تبارك المولى.. لقد ناسبك جدا.. متناسق مع شكل ملابسك.. هو هدية لك
> ثم انصرف
> بعدذلك.. صار هذا الشاب يستحيي من أخينا ويحترمه..فيمسك عن الكلام الفاحش في حضرة أخينا
> ...



جزيت خير الجزاء ... الله أكبر

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

جار السوء إذا كان أعرابيا فدواءه إلا الرحيل أما اذا كان متمدنا فيمكن معالجة الامر باللطف و المعاملة الحسنة .
وأحكي لك أخي رشيد  قصة مع جيران سوء كنا نعاني منهم الا أن من الله علينا برحيل إلى المدينة فارتحنا و أيما ارتياح.
كنا نحن صغار في حضن أمنا و كان أبي يسافر كل أسبوع لكي يعمل في احدى المدن ليأتي لنا بلقمة العيش ، 
و كان سقف بيتنا مفتوحا ، فماذا يفعل هذا الجار ، لقد كان ينتظر سكون الليل و ظلمته ، فيقذفنا بالحجارة الكبيرة ، فتنزل علينا في وسط البيت كالقنابل القاتلة ،و لولا حفظ الله لقتلتنا ، لقد أرانا ليالي  بيضاء  مملوءة بالرعب و الفزع ،لا سامحه الله . وغيرها من المواقف و القصص.
نسأل الله أن يفرج عنك و يبدلك جارا صالحا خيرا من جارك.

----------


## عودة الفرسان

قصة ثانية 

وقعت لبعض من أعرف

أنه في أحد الأحياء الشعبية كان ثمة شاب يدمن كل أنواع الخمر والمخدرات بكل أصنافها.. لا يكاد يسلم منه أحد
يجلس وسط الشارع يحتسي الخمر .. كان الجميع يخشى بطشه فيتجنبون المرور بمحاذاته .. يتحرش بالنساء علانية.. تلعب الخمرة بعقله فيبدأ في العربذة .. يكسر زجاج السيارات يرجم أبواب البيوت.. حتى الشرطة كانوا يتغافلون عنه ويتجنبون الاصطدام به.. فزاده ذلك جرأة خاصة مع قوة الجسم والسكين الكبير الذي لا يفارقه

اجتمع بعض الشباب من أهل الاستقامة  وتشاوروا بخصوص إزعاجه المستمر وارهابه للناس..طبعا أن تشتكيه إلى الشرطة لن يفيد.. لأنهم لا يتدخلون إلا في حال جريمة قتل.. ثم إن ضحاياه يتفادون رفع شكاية به إلى الشرطة لأن انتقامه سيطالهم بمجرد خروجه من السجن
أشنع من كل ذلك أنه كان لا يتورع عن سبّ الربّ جل جلاله
قالوا إلى متى نسكت عن هذا المجرم .؟

ناداه أحد الشباب وهو في حال عربذته.. قام كعادته والشر في عينيه.. دفعه بشكل مفاجئ إلى داخل السيارة ..فبادره الإخوة بشل حركته
أخذوه إلى غابة بعيدة .. إلى حيث لا يسمع صراخه أحد.. فما زال بين الضرب والركل بالأرجل والهراوات حتى أكتفى ولم يعد يقوى على الحركة وقد غطت الدماء كل جسده

ثم عادوا إلى الحي  وألقوه وسط الطريق على مرأى من الناس وقد انتفخ وجهه حتى صار بلا ملامح

قال له أحدهم .. تعرف طبعا ما سبب ما وقع لك.. ويكن أن تعتبر أن حياة جديدة كتبت لك.. واعلم أنه آخر إنذار.. إن عدت لذلك من جديد.. ثق أنها ستكون نهايتك.. ثم انصرفوا وتركوه

صديقنا لم يخرج من بيته مدة شهر.. ثم تحسنت احواله بعد ذلك بقليل.. فترك الخمر  وتزوج  واشتغل بالتجارة.. والآن لا تفوته صلاة المغرب والعشاء مع الجماعة 

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> قصة ثانية 
> 
> وقعت لبعض من أعرف
> 
> أنه في أحد الأحياء الشعبية كان ثمة شاب يدمن كل أنواع الخمر والمخدرات بكل أصنافها.. لا يكاد يسلم منه أحد
> يجلس وسط الشارع يحتسي الخمر .. كان الجميع يخشى بطشه فيتجنبون المرور بمحاذاته .. يتحرش بالنساء علانية.. تلعب الخمرة بعقله فيبدأ في العربذة .. يكسر زجاج السيارات يرجم أبواب البيوت.. حتى الشرطة كانوا يتغافلون عنه ويتجنبون الاصطدام به.. فزاده ذلك جرأة خاصة مع قوة الجسم والسكين الكبير الذي لا يفارقه
> 
> اجتمع بعض الشباب من أهل الاستقامة  وتشاوروا بخصوص إزعاجه المستمر وارهابه للناس..طبعا أن تشتكيه إلى الشرطة لن يفيد.. لأنهم لا يتدخلون إلا في حال جريمة قتل.. ثم إن ضحاياه يتفادون رفع شكاية به إلى الشرطة لأن انتقامه سيطالهم بمجرد خروجه من السجن
> أشنع من كل ذلك أنه كان لا يتورع عن سبّ الربّ جل جلاله
> ...


سبحان الله قصة عجيبة ! سؤال هل ثمة فرق بين سكان البوادي كما حكي اخي ابراهيم وبين اهل المدن وايهما اقرب للود مصر مثلا وفقهم الله جميعا ؟.
اعلموا اخواني ان غالب جيراني قبل ان ابتلى بذلك الجار كانوا من الروافض !! وقد رات منهم الغرائب والعجائب يخرجون فقط بلباس صغير امام الملاء دون خجل ومرة سرقوا متاعنا وقد الهمت ان اصطحب المال ولولا ذلك لسرق ايضا غير ما يفعلوه من زنا ولواط - اجلكم الله - بينهم فدعوت الله عليهم فحلت بهم كارثة ولله الحمد ولذلك اذا لقيت من جاري المسلم ذا اصبر على مره اقول سن عاصي خير من رافضي خبيث !.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

الحمد لله تخلصت من جيرة السوء بفضل الله ثم بفضل دعاء الصالحين وانا الان ساخذ اجازة للراحة والاسترخاء والحمد لله اولا واخرا ...

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> الحمد لله تخلصت من جيرة السوء بفضل الله ثم بفضل دعاء الصالحين وانا الان ساخذ اجازة للراحة والاسترخاء والحمد لله اولا واخرا ...


متعك الله بالصحة والعافية أستاذنا الكريم وهنأك في مسكنك الجديد !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> الحمد لله تخلصت من جيرة السوء بفضل الله ثم بفضل دعاء الصالحين وانا الان ساخذ اجازة للراحة والاسترخاء والحمد لله اولا واخرا ...


مبروك عليك ... الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## خبير الاعشاب عطار صويلح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله الذي أمرنا بالبر والصلة ونهانا عن العقوق ، وجعل حق المسلم على المسلم من آكد الحقوق ، وجعل للجار حقًّا على جاره وإن كان من أهل الكفر والفسوق ، نحمده تعالى وبه الوثوق ، ونشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له هو الخالق وكل شيء سواه مخلوق . ونشهد أن نبينا محمدًا عبده ورسوله الصادق المصدوق .
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد الناطق بأفضل منطوق ، صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وعلى آله وصحبه المؤدين للحقوق ، وعلى التابعين لهم بإحسان من سابق ومسبوق .
حق الجار على جاره مؤكد بالآيات والأحاديث ، وما زال جبريل يوصي محمدًا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالجار حتى ظن أنه سيشركه في المواريث ، ولا يسيء الجوار ويؤذي الجار إلا لئيم وخبيث ، بكل فساد في الأرض يعيث وفيه يقول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " والله لا يؤمن والله لا يؤمن ، والله لا يؤمن ، قيل يا رسول الله لقد خاب وخسر من هو ؟ قال من لا يأمن جاره بوائقه . قالوا : وما بوائقه ؟ قال شره " .
ومن سوء الجوار أنك ترى جار السوء تراك عينه وترقبك ، ويرعاك قلبه ويتبعك ، إن رأى خيراً دفنه ، وإن رأى شرّاً أذاعه ونشره ، يؤذيك ويذمك ويغتابك . 
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَعَوَّذُوا بِاللَّهِ مِنْ جَارِ السَّوْءِ فِي دَارِ الْمُقَامِ _ الإقامة _ فَإِنَّ جَارَ الْبَادِيَةِ يَتَحَوَّلُ عَنْكَ " [ رواه النسائي وقال الألباني : حسن صحيح انظر الصحيحة 1443، ورواه ابن حبان وقال شعيب الأرنؤوط : إسناده حسن ] .
قال لقمان لابنه : يا بني قد حملت الحجارة والحديد والحمل الثقيل ، فلم أجد شيئاً قط أثقل من جار السوء .
وجار السوء يشمل : جارك في العمارة والحي والدار ، والزوجة والزوج ، والخادم والصديق الملازم ، وزميل العمل ، وشريك التجارة ، وينبغي تجنب جار السوء والتباعد عنه بالانتقال عنه إن وجد لذلك سبيلاً ، وبمفارقة الزوجة ، وبيع الخادم .
جار السوء : هو الشر الدائم ، والأذى الملازم ، أما جار البادية فإنه يتحول، لأن مدته قصيرة يتبع الماء والكلأ ثم ما يلبث أن يتحول عنك ، ويمكن تحمله فلا يعظم الضرر به كثيراً ، وفي رواية الطبراني : " جار السوء في دار الإقامة قاصمة الظهر " ، وقد ينزل بسببه البلاء فيعم الصالح والطالح .
كان العرب في الجاهلية والإسلام يتفاخرون بحسن الجوار ، وعلى قدر الجار يكون ثمن الدار . 
روى المدائني : أنه باع جار لفيروز داره بأربعة آلاف درهم فجيء بها فقال البائع : هذا ثمن داري فأين ثمن جاري ؟ قال : ولجارك ثمن ؟! قال : لا أنقصه واللَّه عن أربعة آلاف درهم ، فبلغ ذلك فيروز فأرسل إليه بثمانية آلاف درهم وقال : هذا ثمن دارك وجارك والزم دارك لا تبعها .
والإسلام يأمر بحسن المجاورة ولو مع الكفار ، وشر الناس من تركه الناس اتقاء شره . وتباعد عنه من يعرفه تجنباً لضره . 
وأخبث الجيران من يتتبع العثرات ، ويتطلع إلى العورات في سره وجهره ، وليس بمأمون على دين ولا نفس ولا أهل ولا مال ، قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم جاره ، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه ، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرًا أو ليصمت " [ متفق عليه ] ، وقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " المؤمن من أمنه الناس ، والمسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده ، والمهاجر من هجر السوء ، والذي نفسي بيده لا يدخل الجنة من لا يأمن جاره بوائقه " .
فعار عليك أيها المسلم أن تبيت شبعانًا ، وجارك طاو جائع ، وعار عليك أن تلبس الجديد وتبخل بما أبليت من ثيابك على عراة الجيران ، وعار عليك أن تتمتع بالطيبات من مشموم ومطعوم وجيرانك يشتهون العظام وكسر الطعام وأنت تعلم قول رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " ألا لا تحقرن جارة لجارتهما ولو كفرسن شاة " ، وأنه قال لأبي ذر رضي الله عنه : " يا أبا ذر إذا طبخت مرقة فأكثر ماءها وتعهد جيرانك " .
أيها المسلم : إن من حق جارك عليك أن تسلم عليه إذا لقيته ، وأن تعوده إذا مرض ، وتشيعه إذا مات ، وتكون لأولاده بعد وفاته كما كان لهم في حياته ، وأن تقف إلى جانبه في السراء والضراء والشدة والرخاء . وفي المثل السائر : " من فاته نفع إخوانه ، فلا يفوتنه نفع جيرانه " ، وقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " خير الأصحاب عند الله تعالى خيرهم لصاحبه ، وخير الجيران عند الله تعالى خيرهم لجاره " .
حرام عليك أيها المسلم أن تنظر في بيت جارك وهو غافل أو تخونه في أهله ، ومن نظر في بيت جاره بغير إذنه ملأ الله عينه من نار جهنم ، وحرام عليك أن تسمع ما يقول في بيته فتكون جاسوساً لا يأمنك على قوله وفعله ، وإذا عجزت عن بر جارك أو الإحسان إليه والاعتراف بفضله ، فكف أذاك عنه ولا تضره ، ودعه يستريح في منزله ، وإذا دعاك فأجبه ، وإن استشارك فأشر عليه ، وإذا كان مظلوماً فانصره ، أو ظالماً فاقبض على يديه ، وإن أحسن فاشكره ، وإن أساء فاعف عنه ، وإن ارتكب الفساد فلا تقره عليه ، فرب جار متعلق بجاره يوم القيامة يقول : يا رب إن هذا قد أغلق بابه دوني ومنعني معروفه ، ورآني على الشر فلم ينهني عنه ، وقال رجل يا رسول الله : إن فلانة نذكر من كثرة صلاتها وصيامها ، غير أنها تؤذي جيرانها ، قال : " لا خير فيها ، هي في النار " ، قال : يا رسول الله فإن فلانة نذكر من قلة صلاتها وصيامها وإنها تتصدق بالأثوار من الأقط ولا تؤذي جيرانها قال : " هي في الجنة " .
وقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " أربع من السعادة : المرأة الصالحة ، والمسكن الواسع ، والجار الصالح والمركب الهنيء . وأربع من الشقاوة : الجار السوء والمرأة السوء والمركب السوء والمسكن الضيق " ، والله تعالى يحب جاراً صبر على أذية جاره ، حتى يكفيه الله إياه بتحول أو موت .
ومن الحماقة وضعف الرأي ترافع الناس إلى الحكام فيما يقع عادة بين الجيران ، من خصومات النساء ومشاجرات الأطفال ، ومما جاء عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نهيه عن إطالة البنيان إذا كان في ذلك شيء من الأذى كسد الهواء والإشراف على من يدانيك في المكان . ولقد كان يقول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جار السوء في دار المقامة ، فإن جار البادية يتحول " ، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " اتق المحارم تكن أعبد الناس ، وارض بما قسم الله لك تكن أغنى الناس ، وأحسن إلى جارك تكن مؤمنًا ، وأحب للناس ما تحب لنفسك تكن مسلمًا ، ولا تكثر الضحك فإن كثرة الضحك يميت القلب " .
فالجار في عصرنا له مزيد من التأثير على جاره ، بفعل تقارب المساكن ، وتجمع الناس في البنايات والشقق ، والمجمعات السكنية .
وقد أخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أربع من السعادة وذكر منها : الجار الصالح، وأخبر عن أربع من الشقاء وذكر منها : الجار السوء رواه أبو نعيم في الحلية 8/388 وهو في صحيح الجامع 887 . ولخطر هذا الأخير كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يتعوذ منه في دعائه فيقول : " اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جار السوء في دار المقامة " أي الذي يجاورك في مكان ثابت " فإن جار البادية يتحول " [ رواه الحاكم 1/532 وهو في صحيح الجامع 1290 ] .
وأمر المسلمين أن يتعوذوا من ذلك فقال : " تعوّذوا بالله من جار السوء في دار المقام ، فإن الجار البادي يتحول عنك " [ رواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد رقم 117 واللفظ في صحيح الجامع 2967 ] .
وكم هي المشاكل التي تنشأ عن بعض الجيران وتأثيرها على الزوجين والأولاد ، وأنواع الإيذاء التي تصدر عنه ، ومنغصات العيش بجانبه ، ولكن في تطبيق الأحاديث السابقة على الواقع كفاية للمعتبر ، ولعل من الحلول العلمية ما ينفذه بعض الطيبين من استئجار السكن المتجاور لعائلاتهم ، لحل مشكلة الجيرة ولو على حساب بعض الماديات ، فإن الجيرة الصالحة لا تقدر بمال .
أيها المسلم . . أيها الجار المؤمن . . انتبه إلى أوقات نوم جارك وراحته فلا تؤذه فيها ، ومنها القيلولة ، وبعد صلاة العشاء ، فهي أوقات نوم وهدوء وراحة نفس وجسد بعد تعب وعناء العمل والوظيفة ، فكف أذاك عن جارك ، لا تصدر من الأصوات والأعمال المنزلية في هذين الوقتين ما يزعجه وينغص عليه راحته ويقلقه ، وانتبه له حال مرضه ، فلا تتعبه وتقلقه ، باستخدام أداوت الكهرباء والسباكة المزعجة كالدرل أو طرق في الجدار أو على سطح بيته ، فاتق الله وراع حقوق جارك ، فله عليك حق عظيم ، حتى كاد الشرع أن يورثه من مالك لعظم حقه عليك .
استأذنه أثناء عملك في بيتك وقت راحته ، كف أولادك عن أذاه وأذى أفراد أُسرته ، وفر له الراحة الدائمة ، والخدمة المستمرة ، حتى تحوز فضل الجوار عند الله تبارك وتعالى .
وقد أوصى الله عز وجل بالجار في آية سورة النساء فقال سبحانه : { وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ مُخْتَالًا فَخُورًا } ، أجارنا الله وإياكم من أذية الجار والتهاون بحقه .

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

ارفع أمره للشرطه لتأديبه

----------

